# Is New Zealand lamb safe to feed???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I am always wondering is New Zealand lamb a good food source that is safe to feed to our boys and girls??? Did some research but didnt get any good result.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Lamb is a fatty meat. Some dogs can tolerate it, some have diarrhea. Start very slowly and don't add any more IF they react to it. I love it to eat!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Ziwi Peak (a top rated food) is New Zealand lamb and other proteins from there. Look them up and look up their rating on dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yes lamb is a safe. My dogs eat Ziwipeak (all flavours including lamb), like Huly mentioned above, and they do very well on it. I tend to mix things up though, Ziwipeak for breakfast and another food for dinner. I find that sometimes if they eat Ziwipeak at every meal for a long period of time, their poops start to become a bit soft. Probably due to it being high in fat. But other than that, they do well on lamb.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok folks thank you for the advise and info. Just wanna make sure New Zealand lamb is safe to eat. I even bought the freeze dried K9 nature ocean farmed green mussel treats which is also from New Zealand.


----------

